
Lambda Calculus and Functional Programming in JavaScript - bjourne
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VQ382QG-y4
======
bjourne
Part 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAnLQ9jwN-E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAnLQ9jwN-E)

